# how to get rid of feral pigeons in my garden ?



## bibzou (Oct 8, 2014)

I have made the mistake of feeding feral pigeons to keep company to the sick feral pigeons I was caring for.
There is now a dozen constantly waiting, hoping for food and the mess in my small garden is unbelievable. I can’t use it anymore, table, armchairs, pavers, plants, even windows are covered in droppings. I have stopped feeding them but it is worse. I have to keep the door closed otherwise the cheeky little so-and-so come inside the kitchen and will sample and spoil any food left out. 
I have tried arm waiving, screaming and hosing them down, no luck. They are incredibly patient and determined. How can I convince them to move on ? Any tricks you can suggest ?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

They will eventually go or drop some seed up the street slowly go further and further from your garden and feed them elsewhere then wean them off. Stopping cold turkey is mean. Since you started it, just toss some seed a little further each time until they are off your property and fine it on the roadside safe away from cars and then start only putting feed out every two days then three then four and so on. Until no more food.


----------



## bibzou (Oct 8, 2014)

Brilliant. Thanks CBL


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

*Lol*



bibzou said:


> Brilliant. Thanks CBL


Anytime


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

bibzou said:


> I have made the mistake of feeding feral pigeons to keep company to the sick feral pigeons I was caring for.
> There is now a dozen constantly waiting, hoping for food and the mess in my small garden is unbelievable. I can’t use it anymore, table, armchairs, pavers, plants, even windows are covered in droppings. I have stopped feeding them but it is worse. I have to keep the door closed otherwise the cheeky little so-and-so come inside the kitchen and will sample and spoil any food left out.
> I have tried arm waiving, screaming and hosing them down, no luck. They are incredibly patient and determined. How can I convince them to move on ? Any tricks you can suggest ?


Wild feral pigeons are very easily trained. The harrassment techniques you used do work , but only if there is another food supply offered that they can find. You can't blame them, all they really want is to not starve to death. If they only know your place to get food, they get desperate, and more demanding when you stop feeding.

I had 100+ ferals at one point eating at my place messing up my property (a rental), and it got totally out of control. So I started to put food across the road in a good location at night. It only took them a few days (with me harrassing them) to find the food. Once they knew where the food was, they responded very well to my harassment and settles well into hanging in the new area I picked for them. And bless their hearts, they don't hold a grudge. My favourites still will eat from my hand, and overall I feel we are still all friends. 

Ok, now the bad part- I got them to stop eating at my place, but more pigeons swamped to the new feeding spot. It increased to a flock of 300 over about 2 years. For a long time I battled with the problem of deciding how much to feed them. If I gave them what I considered a reasonable `cutting down' amount, the old flock plus all the extras would come around to my place again in the afternoons because they were hungry. If I fed them enough to keep them all in good health, they stayed away but bred more babies and the population boomed and came around again because there wasn't enough food..

I had to use a kind of shock tactic to get the flock back under control. It only took a month. Basically, I cut the feeding down to two medium-sized weekly feeds (at the new spot) . The first two weeks were dreadful, a lot of squeakers died, and the flock looked unwell. By the end of the second week I was so distressed that I would pick the starving ones up- 30 at time- and relocate them to an abandoned building that i found, leaving food and water. This way they still had a chance, and would hopefully rehome to the new building due to their weakness.

The ones who survived the first two weeks started to forage and look for new food. Some of them found the abandoned building where I left the starving youngsters, and there is flock living there now. I put food there once a month and it lasts the whole month.

Week 2 to week 4 were much easier. Many had died. And most of the strong adults left the area, going back to the schools and their old stomping grounds. And I had a place to take the starving ones where they had food and chance to make it.By week 4, only about a dozen birds were in the area. I counted 50 there at the abandoned building yesterday. 

Anyway that's what it took for me to get the ferals to stop creating problems with my landlord. And it hurt like crazy- I have cared for this flock for years, and I know so many by face and markings. I've raised batches of pox babies, cared for dozens with breaks or string injuries, and many more with illnesses like canker, worms & bacterial infections.I invested years into them and had to watch them suffer. And I considered them family. Anyway it was a much bigger number than you are dealing with and I think you are in much better position that I was . 

All the best!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Bella that story is horrible, in many ways, first that you created this giant flock and then hand to cull them like that. Brutal to say the least and the dilemma of being forced to cut food and numbers thereby being directly responsible for the deaths of so many. I feel for you. It is a good story and lesson for people to read and NOT interfere with nature. Populatin boom then bust. I used to do the same at a house I lived at with ferals from the buildings. As soon as I would open my back door and toss out seed, which was for the small sparrows and such, the pigeons would come down to feed, then just leave, it was only ever about 30 and never grew to your numbers and I would rescue the odd string injury or injured one but mine never turned into a giant flock like that? I dont know why but thank god it didnt. When I had to move I just weaned them off which was very simple. So trying to be kind actually kills.

Even when you did it in a very responsible way, there were still so many losses. Very sad.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

CBL said:


> Bella that story is horrible, in many ways, first that you created this giant flock and then hand to cull them like that. Brutal to say the least and the dilemma of being forced to cut food and numbers thereby being directly responsible for the deaths of so many. I feel for you. It is a good story and lesson for people to read and NOT interfere with nature.
> Even when you did it in a very responsible way, there were still so many losses. Very sad.


Thanks CBL. I feel that the main two mistakes I made were feeding them at my home, and I increased the food supply/provided medical care when squeakers started to die off after breeding seasons. They breed all year round here, but most especially during the warmer months. I had them too close to me, and I wasn't able to stomach watching the `natural' starvation of squeakers, which may have kept the original flock constant in size. 

That's the really tough part about loving feral pigeons - knowing that if the food supply remains constant, then almost all of the squeakers will die off because there's too many of them. A person caring for a wild flock must be prepared to have a tough attitude about this and not interfere. 

Anyway I think I've got them to a manageable size now, and I can provide food away from my home. These were hard lessons for a compassionate person, thanks for acknowledging that CBL!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

You are welcome Bella, ferals are one of THE most successful birds on earch and they can multiply fast and they SHARE food. I watched a show about that, where even if not enough for all, they acutally prefer to share than to hog as to perpetuate the species, really surprised me when I saw that. Im sure there are those waxes and wanes in nature when food is plenty and in famin, unfortunately you were there to see it as you were living it.

I think most animal lovers are bleeding hearts. Thats why I love them too. Animal people are the BEST people in the world  Take good care.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

CBL said:


> You are welcome Bella, ferals are one of THE most successful birds on earch and they can multiply fast and they SHARE food. I watched a show about that, where even if not enough for all, they acutally prefer to share than to hog as to perpetuate the species, really surprised me when I saw that. Im sure there are those waxes and wanes in nature when food is plenty and in famin, unfortunately you were there to see it as you were living it.
> 
> I think most animal lovers are bleeding hearts. Thats why I love them too. Animal people are the BEST people in the world  Take good care.


Wow, so interesting about them sharing food- I didn't know that. 

Yes, its hard watching nature balancing itself out at your back doorstep. And by `balancing out' I mean watching baby birds dying slowly, looking up at you so trustingly day after day until they pass away. Before I had any skills with medicine, I watched sick birds take up to 2 weeks to die, and that hurt so bad, its why I started to learn how to help.

In a way, I'm happier with having gone through the cull just once in 5 years, instead of watching the suffering over and over. I work at home and bird photography is one my main hobbies, so I'm in a position to be more observant of whats really happening in nature than is usual for most people.

If I'd only trained them early on the eat somewhere away from my home, I could have kept a sane level of detachment.

PS. Much love to all the animal loving people too. The acts of compassion and care I read here warms my heart, and makes me feel less alone.


----------



## bibzou (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you Bella, for sharing this interesting story. It demonstrates very well that feeding feral pigeons, “interfering with nature” can create unwanted consequences for them. Be cruel to be kind and ignore the starving babies... It must have been very hard on you and I think you did a great job and showed a lot of dedication .

When it is raining or food is scarce I support feed the local wild birds, parrots and other nectivores. There will be 20 or 30 wet birds feeding under my veranda.The minute the sun is out or the flowers are producing again and they are all gone. I don’t see them again until the next food shortage, sometimes months later. .....
Perhaps feral pigeons are constantly in a state of food shortage. Or may be they think differently, “by staying there I get a good result, so I will continue staying there “ ? They seem to be creatures of habit. I have released “pigeon with a swollen hock” 3 days ago, he was keen to go. Every evening he comes back and hops inside his old cage...!

CBL, l am a bleeding heart and animals are my heroes. They make good parents, good partners, they are hard workers. They are pure of intentions and so brave... When I see an Ibis trying to feed with his broken beak or a pigeon hoping around on a broken leg, foraging around, I feel humbled by their courage. How can you not try to help?
Long life to all bleeding hearts around the world !


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

bibzou said:


> Thank you Bella, for sharing this interesting story. It demonstrates very well that feeding feral pigeons, “interfering with nature” can create unwanted consequences for them. Be cruel to be kind and ignore the starving babies... It must have been very hard on you and I think you did a great job and showed a lot of dedication .
> 
> When it is raining or food is scarce I support feed the local wild birds, parrots and other nectivores. There will be 20 or 30 wet birds feeding under my veranda.The minute the sun is out or the flowers are producing again and they are all gone. I don’t see them again until the next food shortage, sometimes months later. .....
> Perhaps feral pigeons are constantly in a state of food shortage. Or may be they think differently, “by staying there I get a good result, so I will continue staying there “ ? They seem to be creatures of habit. I have released “pigeon with a swollen hock” 3 days ago, he was keen to go. Every evening he comes back and hops inside his old cage...!
> ...


Love the final line in your post!!

When u say he comes back to his cage and walks in at night, do you secure the cage so that predators cant get him even thru the bars? Is the cage in or out of the house? He may be a she and decide to stay and live with you now lol.. Are you prepared for that? Might want to consider keeping that one as a pet. The more you like her the less likely ur gonna want to risk her life with illness or predator lol


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

As another bleeding heart who feeds everybody I can in the wild, I applaud you.


----------



## bibzou (Oct 8, 2014)

CBL said:


> Love the final line in your post!!
> 
> When u say he comes back to his cage and walks in at night, do you secure the cage so that predators cant get him even thru the bars? Is the cage in or out of the house? He may be a she and decide to stay and live with you now lol.. Are you prepared for that? Might want to consider keeping that one as a pet. The more you like her the less likely ur gonna want to risk her life with illness or predator lol


His cage is outside. He is well protected from predators, wind or rain. In the morning I open the door and he leaves after a feed. The cage is too big if it is to becomes a regular sleeping pad. I will put him in a small one, to save space, but I am not sure he will like the change. It seems to me that pigeons love routine ?
I suppose it is a male because he karate-chops my hand and tries to pinch my fingers when I put my hand in the cage. Surely females are more dainty ? Do females coo ? Are you saying that females are more likely to adopt a human ?

Do I want a young pigeon with an attitude as a pet ? Not really. He is not tame, I am just a walking seed container to him. Besides, every time I travel I have to ensure that the pets I already have are well cared for. Logistical nightmare. 
At the moment when he comes back at the end of the day he is hungry. I don't think he knows how to forage, he was a very young when I first got him and has not learned from the other birds. I will support him as long as he needs it but I am hoping that he will soon find friends or become part of a flock and live his birdie life without me..


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Hmm that may be a problem, you may have to find him a home. If he is a he, you have a chance that he may eventually find a hen, but if a hen, then she may be stuck on you.
So if u dont want the bird, you may have to find him/her a home.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

bibzou said:


> When it is raining or food is scarce I support feed the local wild birds, parrots and other nectivores. There will be 20 or 30 wet birds feeding under my veranda.The minute the sun is out or the flowers are producing again and they are all gone. I don’t see them again until the next food shortage, sometimes months later. .....
> Perhaps feral pigeons are constantly in a state of food shortage.


Thank you so much fro writing bibzou!

Like you I was feeding a variety of native birds for around 5 years before feeding feral pigeons. I could see no real impact on the populations due to extra feed. I feel that Feral pigeons are so different because unlike the native birds, who breed only once a year, feral pigeons will breed all year round. Also, native birds will often harass their juveniles into leaving the adult territory, whereas feral pigeons accept their juveniles as part of the flock. 

The other issue with feral pigeons is they are more or less dependent on humans for food, so its not easy to pull away from them and tell yourself `they will be ok'. Where i live, they were not ok. Without the food I provided they died. This was not the case with native birds, who can find food in the wild easily. I've taken long holidays in the past and came back to find all my favorites were still around.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

bibzou said:


> His cage is outside. He is well protected from predators, wind or rain. In the morning I open the door and he leaves after a feed. The cage is too big if it is to becomes a regular sleeping pad. I will put him in a small one, to save space, but I am not sure he will like the change. It seems to me that pigeons love routine ?
> I suppose it is a male because he karate-chops my hand and tries to pinch my fingers when I put my hand in the cage. Surely females are more dainty ? Do females coo ? Are you saying that females are more likely to adopt a human ?
> 
> Do I want a young pigeon with an attitude as a pet ? Not really. He is not tame, I am just a walking seed container to him. Besides, every time I travel I have to ensure that the pets I already have are well cared for. Logistical nightmare.
> At the moment when he comes back at the end of the day he is hungry. I don't think he knows how to forage, he was a very young when I first got him and has not learned from the other birds. I will support him as long as he needs it but I am hoping that he will soon find friends or become part of a flock and live his birdie life without me..


Hi bibzou, I just wanted to comment , if I may, on your rescued pigeon that you are trying to release.

Firstly, great job getting him/her into good condition again. Its a nice feeling to give a pigeon a chance at life again, well done!

About the `wing slap' and pecking type behaviour, yes hens as well as male pigeons all do it, even my tamest ones do. I think the grunting, wingslaps, and various pecks are just how pigeons assert personal space with one another. So when they do it to you, its kind of saying `hey you're part of my flock, but this is my spot'. I would see it a sign of acceptance, which is better than being seen as scary predator I suppose, lol.

Regarding the release, what you have on your side is your pigeon will have a strong urge to find a mate in the warmer months. You could force the issue by taking him to a nearby flock and releasing him/her there, if you can find one. It might take several goes, but it would well worth it. What you would aim for is your pigeon finding a mate, and following the mate to its roosting spot, instead of your cage. If you can find such a flock, it would help to leave some seed with them when you release your pigeon. I would think he will fly back several times, until he gets used to the flock and builds relationships there. 

Anyway just some ideas that have worked for me in the past. All the best!


----------

